# Electrician in Belgium/Netherlands from South Africa



## Leonthespark (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi,
I’m looking to move to Belgium or Netherlands. 
I am a qualified electrician in South Africa busy with my master qualifications (IEC60079 compEX) 
Can anyone give me some information to what the criteria is or a website or something to actually be able to work in said countries.


----------



## arnan (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi, try using nuffic. this is a website from the dutch government you can find work regulations here


----------



## andriesvdw (12 mo ago)

Leonthespark said:


> Hi,
> I’m looking to move to Belgium or Netherlands.
> I am a qualified electrician in South Africa busy with my master qualifications (IEC60079 compEX)
> Can anyone give me some information to what the criteria is or a website or something to actually be able to work in said countries.


----------



## andriesvdw (12 mo ago)

Hi Leon

Did you find out any details?

I am also an electrician wanting to move to netherlands.

Regards


----------

